# Making wine barrel staves parallel



## Stevea1962 (Dec 27, 2014)

Need to make the edges parallels one can use the staves as the sides for a serving tray. Any idea how to do this?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Got a band saw? Make a cradle to hold the stave.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I would use a sliding taper jig on my table saw to get one side straight, then use the fence to cut the other side.


----------



## Stevea1962 (Dec 27, 2014)

I do not have a band saw but was thinking of getting a desktop planer as that may do the job. Also @Jim, how would I use the taper jog to do this?

Thanks


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.rockler.com/taper-straight-line-jig


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

looks like you could make one pretty easy.
wouldn't a jointer do the trick?


----------



## 2002sheds (Aug 22, 2015)

This is a very old post by now, but I built a simple long sled with adjustable clamps, and took the "side to side" curve out by letting the fat part hang out and get cut off.

At that point. you can run the other edge against the fence…


----------



## Stevea1962 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks. Could you post a picture of the sled. Cheers


----------

